# Tips to save money on hardscaping?



## silverrainbow (May 4, 2020)

I want o build a paver patio. Something like this

https://youtu.be/gGJ4Gh9MGds

This is a LOT of effort and I don't have the courage to do the physical labor on my own.

I don't want to compromise on the look so material cost may not provide much saving opportunity.

I think I can design and procure materials and rent equipment myself.

Any tips on saving on the project ?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

The labor is gonna be expensive, no matter what. Usually the most cost effective way I have found is to find "a guy", not a company. No crew, no showrooms, no shiny truck with custom paint. In fact, aim for the guy with the crappiest truck. Very often they are retired, looking to make a little coin and know what they are doing. You could even offer to help, which could cut down on the labor cost if you are up to it.

Finding "a guy" isn't easy. Ask around. Someone you know has a neighbor, uncle, cousin, etc who is a retired mason or landscaper.... or a young guy who has worked on a crew and is looking to moonlight a bit. Another thing is these guys, for some reason.... like to take cash... if you catch my drift.

It will likely take a bit longer. A company with a crew could probably bang that patio out in a day or two. A guy moonlighting maybe 2 weeks. But you can save some money for sure. Its also great to keep these people in your rolodex for small jobs that a larger contractor would almost certainly blow off.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I agree with finding an independent "guy" rather than a fancy shop if you go that route. Labor is likely that largest part of the cost, so that is where you can cut cost. The problem is finding someone who is good, but not expensive. Go with synthetic concrete pavers. They are less expensive and will be much easier to lay out with minimal gaps. Natural stone looks great, but the gaps will be larger and require more long term maintenance.

Make sure the aggregate is well compacted before laying any stone or you will have settling issues. That isn't the end of the world in a dry-set stone patio as you can lift up the stones and re-level fairly easily, but it is annoying and avoidable.

This is 100% doable by yourself and that would be the least expensive. Ideally you would have some relatives or friends help since it is a lot of labor. The most important step is the prep work and getting the limestone aggregate base compacted. You can probably skip the plastic tarp.

You will need to buy, borrow, or rent the excavator, compactor (definitely do this with the machine), and stone saw.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Quikcrete mold: https://www.quikrete.com/athome/walkmaker.asp

Far more economical, check out YouTube for some great reviews.


----------



## silverrainbow (May 4, 2020)

ThomasPI said:


> Quikcrete mold: https://www.quikrete.com/athome/walkmaker.asp
> 
> Far more economical, check out YouTube for some great reviews.


Very interesting. I'll try this for walkway on the other side.


----------



## silverrainbow (May 4, 2020)

bernstem said:


> I agree with finding an independent "guy" rather than a fancy shop if you go that route. Labor is likely that largest part of the cost, so that is where you can cut cost. The problem is finding someone who is good, but not expensive. Go with synthetic concrete pavers. They are less expensive and will be much easier to lay out with minimal gaps. Natural stone looks great, but the gaps will be larger and require more long term maintenance.
> 
> Make sure the aggregate is well compacted before laying any stone or you will have settling issues. That isn't the end of the world in a dry-set stone patio as you can lift up the stones and re-level fairly easily, but it is annoying and avoidable.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time. I'm going to put together a project plan and bribe some friends!


----------



## silverrainbow (May 4, 2020)

gm560 said:


> The labor is gonna be expensive, no matter what. Usually the most cost effective way I have found is to find "a guy", not a company. No crew, no showrooms, no shiny truck with custom paint. In fact, aim for the guy with the crappiest truck. Very often they are retired, looking to make a little coin and know what they are doing. You could even offer to help, which could cut down on the labor cost if you are up to it.
> 
> Finding "a guy" isn't easy. Ask around. Someone you know has a neighbor, uncle, cousin, etc who is a retired mason or landscaper.... or a young guy who has worked on a crew and is looking to moonlight a bit. Another thing is these guys, for some reason.... like to take cash... if you catch my drift.
> 
> It will likely take a bit longer. A company with a crew could probably bang that patio out in a day or two. A guy moonlighting maybe 2 weeks. But you can save some money for sure. Its also great to keep these people in your rolodex for small jobs that a larger contractor would almost certainly blow off.


Thank you ! The hunt is on. Unfortunately Craigslist just isn't as popular anymore. I could easily get labor earlier.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

The most important part of the job is the part you don't see. Make sure you get the base underneath correct. Good luck


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't recommend finding a 'guy'. He probably doesn't have insurance/license, probably not motivated to do the job properly, and probably will do it wrong. I speak from experience. Save future headaches and hire a professional company who will be liable for the work they do.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I agree with Greencare. Either DIY or hire genuine pros who will knock it out in two days max. I also speak from painful experience. My planned backyard hardscaping will be DIY since I can't afford what pros charge around here.


----------



## COBaker (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm planning to do the same thing right now. Your suggestions and advice will help me a lot.. Thank you very much. I don't have much money to do this, I'm not working at the moment, but I found a way on ttps://yourmoneygeek.com/game-apps-to-win-real-money/ receive a certain amount of money. and soon I will have enough money to make the same thing. How difficult is it? Is it possible to do this yourself without special knowledge in this area and so on ? I am very afraid to start doing anything because of clumsiness.


----------



## silverrainbow (May 4, 2020)

Never got around to doing it due to a family emergency. But seriously considering trying it this spring.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I agree with finding a guy - that does this work on a regular basis. My neighbor is a postal carrier, he found a guy on his route doing some work. The hardscaper then did some work at my neighbors yard and they were very impressed. They hooked me up with Dave and got a great quote, described his process in detail. When he needed a bobcat he rented (or borrowed) it for the day he needed it not to carry excessive overhead.

Quote was great, quality of work was exceptional.

Sure Dave's truck was a bit beat-up, but he did have a dump truck attachment for the bed.

Heck, he even dropped of some trout during fishing season and some venison as well. Stopped by six months and a year after to check that everything was still in shape. It is the one business card I have definitely saved for any future jobs.

DM Stoneworks, if you are in the Nashua NH area.


----------

